# viewing before you buy



## Gedster (May 30, 2011)

Hi 

Sorry need a little more advice we have seen a couple of adverts for cockerpoos we have been intrested in we are wanting a champagne bitch and we have seen a couple , but all the advice we have had from people and sites is visit the puppy with there mum couple of times never send money without seeing them etc.
The 2 i have contacted one a breeder said we do not have visits and then the 2nd who i would class as a hobbie breeder said the same. is this the norm due to the Parvo virus. the problem with waiting till they are 8 weeks old is the pick of the litter as gone is it best to view before the litter is born and commit to that breeder and choose one out of there next litter which how do you know you will get one with the correct personality or do we just keep searching and hope you come across the one we want thats 8 weeks or older that you can visit.

Thanks 
Ged


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

we didnt viset any of our girls it was just colect on the day, but that was due to the distence glasgow to lincolinshire, that would be a very exspensive set of puppies if we went down to vset every couple of weeks. 

our breeder welcome people to viset, the only stipulation is that you do not visiet if you have been to see another litter the same day. 

from what i know the standered for letting people visset is 3 weeks old, as the puppies are getting a little more interesting at theat point and you start to see their personalitys a little. 

not sure i like the idea of a breeder who sais you cant viset at all, did that say you could only see them when they are ready to leave ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2011)

gedster problem is that parvo can be spread easily not just from dog to dog as many people think but from hands and feet, it is the deadliest disease i feel open to dogs and especially young puppies people may say they have not visited another dog premesise but you just dont no is it worth the risk??i took that risk on more than one occasion and thought it will never hit me ? BUT IT DID and i lost 14 puppies to parvo all because i was to free and easy and lax about allowing visitors to see and touch new puppies ,the way i do it now is 5,7,9week vaccinations then new owners are allowed to visit , you may come as many times as you want before puppy is ready but only to meet us and older cockapoos and vaccinated puppies this is the way my vet reccomended and it works , you can be sure you will not get a puppy carrying parvo from me , it may seem a bit mean but believe me by the time i have finished with pics and videos and progress reports you will no your puppy inside out , you here so many horror stories of puppies being purchased and then with in days dying of parvo and little children being involved it is devestating for the whole family , and the new family cant have another puppy for up to 6mths because the virus lingers in the carpet the floors furniture etc it is trully awful... janice


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

It's a difficult situation. The breeder that I got Dylan from didn't advertise the pups until they were 8 weeks and ready to go, then it was first come, first served. We were lucky and saw the ad early and had pick of the litter - chose and took him home with us. But most established breeders have waiting lists so that wouldn't work for them. Maybe you could reserve a pup of your colour choice and visit dead on 8 weeks to make sure you were happy with your choice. Or visit breeders and choose one you are comfortable with and trust them to pick a pup that meets your requirements.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Gedster,

As people who know us will confirm - WE are more than happy for people to pay us a visit at any stage - even if it is just for a fact-finding tour - we have no worries showing anyone anything they want to see. We have no worries answering any questions either.

Though We must agree with Romeo (Janice) that you cannot guarantee that visitors have not been to see another litter in the same day but We get around this by letting people "see" the younger puppies but they can't handle them - and our set-up was designed to allow us to both show the pups in close quarters AND be able to disinfect the public area with specialist cleaning agents. 

We totally understand that with the differences in Cockapoo "types"; "styles"; "temperaments"; "looks" and "sizes" it is vital to find the dog that suits your lifestyle and viewing a breeder (whether "Hobby" or "Professional") is really a must !
Though there are "Hobby" breeders out there whose range of mum's; dad's and amount of litters advertised easily put them well outside "Hobby" limits !

90% of our customers have come to us through word-of-mouth - having met one of our dogs. We openly invite anyone interested in the breed to come and pay us a no-strings visit 7 days a week.

We actively advise people to view at least 2 if not 3 different breeders to get a feel for where their potential puppy is born and raised - and we always say "never take your cheque book" - as it is not wise to let your head rule your heart - always walk away and discuss things clearly - any reputable breeder will not do "hard-sell" and give you the time to choose what "YOU" want to do. Seeing "Mum" is also vital - as 60% of the pup will be her as such - a nervous Mum will result in a nervous pup etc etc. If anyine can't show you Mum - then walk away !

Our selection days are held at 6 weeks old (as you can clearly see their characters; colour and coat at that stage). With the then "openly selected" puppies being ready to leave us as from 8 weeks old.

Personally - I would not buy a puppy without even having seen it - let alone watch it playing or having played with it myself.

Stephen x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

My breeder advertised her litter of 7 at 4 weeks. We went round instantly to view them and paid our deposit and they were all snapped up within days. I wouldn't have bought a puppy without seeing it first and the mum too- personally I think it's very important.


----------



## Gedster (May 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone and I totally agree regarding spreading the parvovirus we have been thinking about a dog for a number of months researching which breed etc but the only information we have for buying is from you informed people and the for sale websites and one of them states never buy a dog without viewing first at least twice etc and the first 2 we see that are available say no viewings just confused maybe it's because of the polarity of the cockapoo they are been snapped up before they are ready to be viewed
. 
I am really keen on jukeedoodles the website the info we have been given here as been excellent and the only reason I have not contacted them is because the litter as as gone and the next is winter I know we should wait but when we made our mind up we were to have a dog we have cancelled our 2 weeks camping in France so we can spend the school holidays getting used to the puppy and she getting used to us and training and enjoying her in the 
summer rather than the winter, so the plan was to try and get one that is available sooner rather than later.
Thanks
Ged


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Gedster said:


> Thanks everyone and I totally agree regarding spreading the parvovirus we have been thinking about a dog for a number of months researching which breed etc but the only information we have for buying is from you informed people and the for sale websites and one of them states never buy a dog without viewing first at least twice etc and the first 2 we see that are available say no viewings just confused maybe it's because of the polarity of the cockapoo they are been snapped up before they are ready to be viewed
> .
> I am really keen on jukeedoodles the website the info we have been given here as been excellent and the only reason I have not contacted them is because the litter as as gone and the next is winter I know we should wait but when we made our mind up we were to have a dog we have cancelled our 2 weeks camping in France so we can spend the school holidays getting used to the puppy and she getting used to us and training and enjoying her in the
> summer rather than the winter, so the plan was to try and get one that is available sooner rather than later.
> ...


You could go on JD's winter list then you'll be offered a summer pup when the summer list 40 have selected, with 10 dogs having litters they could have as many as 60 puppies if not more! Otherwise take a look at Anzil who have two litters available to go home in July http://anzilcockapoo.com/available.aspx or look daily at breedersonline www.breedersonline.co.uk/puppies-for-sale.asp?breed=Cockapoo


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

embee said:


> You could go on JD's winter list then you'll be offered a summer pup when the summer list 40 have selected, with 10 dogs having litters they could have as many as 60 puppies if not more! Otherwise take a look at Anzil who have two litters available to go home in July http://anzilcockapoo.com/available.aspx or look daily at breedersonline www.breedersonline.co.uk/puppies-for-sale.asp?breed=Cockapoo


We have only just started the Winter waiting list (once we reached a safe number to accept against the planned Summer girls) and only have two people on that one at the moment. 

So yes - we will have more than enough pups for this Summer (as all 10 are pregnant and we have had larger litters than we had taken deposits for so far) We are sharing the news of each litter with this forum, as they reach one week old. We also are posting the breaking news of new puppy arrivals on our web blog www.jukeedoodles.com

Anyone on the "Winter" List will be offered the "extra" Summer puppies first (once we know the numbers).


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello

Have you tried looking on www.epupz.co.uk? They have lots of puppies but you have to type in Cocker Spaniel as for some strange reason they do not have Cockapoo on their list. When you search down you will see Cocker Spaniel x Poodle etc and these are your Cockapoos. We got Beau in April from a breeder who advertised in the Freeads and Classified Ads. She didn't advertise until 7 weeks old and said we could visit when we wanted to. We also got to see both Mum and Dad and although we too were going to wait until the summer holidays as my daughter is at 6th form we fell in love with Beau. Good luck with your search


----------

